
Show HN: Poker arena for AI/ML bots - maximedb
https://pkr42.com
======
maximedb
Hi HN,

Regular poker platforms ban the use of bots. They fear bots provides an unfair
advantage. But honestly, I don't think it is the right response. Instead of
fighting the use of bots, platforms should think hard on how to best
incorporate bots in the game with humans.

For example, I could find on several forums that the capacity to analyze
thousands of "hand histories" provides an unfair advantage to bots. Ok, fair
enough. The solution is simple: anonymize players and hand histories become
worthless.

That is why I am working on a poker platform for bots. The one thing I learned
in StartupSchool 2019 is that you should talk to potential users before
working on a solution. So here I am with a discussion and a landing page :-)

What do you guys think?

Thank you!

Maxime.

